# 30g breeder lighting



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 5, 2009)

I am going to be using a 30g breeder until my hatchlings outgrow it and move into the enclosure I am building for them. I was planning on using at least a 100w megaray in the big enclosure but I imagine that might be too large for a 30g. Should I cut it down to a 60 or so? Thanks!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 5, 2009)

I used 100W MegaRays in our 20G longs's and 30G breeders. It gave just the right amount of basking heat.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Dave, that's all I needed to hear.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 5, 2009)

100w reptisun here in a 30g long. perfect temps always, in my 8x4x4 im putting a 4ft flourescent with a 160w reptisun and possibly the 100w reptisun i already have as well. we'll see


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks omgtaylor. How long has yours been in a 30? I am also planning on building a 8x4x4 (initially I was thinking just 3 feet high but because the plywood comes 8x4 I have recently changed my mind). In your enclosure are you going is your 4 foot light going to be centered or more on the cool side? Thanks!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine is basically 2ft maybe an inch shorter and hes been in the 30 for about 2 months, his 8x4x4 will be done this weekend though, and the 4ft flourescent will be centered maybe a bit more towards cool side, because the 160 and 100watt powersuns will be at the basking area so plenty of UV and heat over there.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> 100w reptisun here in a 30g long. perfect temps always, in my 8x4x4 im putting a 4ft flourescent with a 160w reptisun and possibly the 100w reptisun i already have as well. we'll see


I would use the 160W MVB and a halogen bulb (90W?) for basking heat.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 6, 2009)

Would you guys run anything for heat at night or just let the temps drop. Thanks


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 6, 2009)

BrunswickBoas said:


> Would you guys run anything for heat at night or just let the temps drop. Thanks


 How old does it get in the room at night?


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 6, 2009)

They are going to be in the garage when I build the enclosure so a handful of days in the winter it might get around 55-60 in the garage. I was planning on using a space heater on those days. the 30g will be inside and the lowest the temp will ever be is 72. Thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

BrunswickBoas said:


> They are going to be in the garage when I build the enclosure so a handful of days in the winter it might get around 55-60 in the garage. I was planning on using a space heater on those days. the 30g will be inside and the lowest the temp will ever be is 72. Thanks


As long as he's hibernating in the winter those temps won't be a problem. Just don't open the garage door much!!


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 6, 2009)

We just call it the garage but don't really use it like one anymore. We converted the space into a big playroom/reptile room. Thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

BrunswickBoas said:


> We just call it the garage but don't really use it like one anymore. We converted the space into a big playroom/reptile room. Thanks


NICE!!! That's what our basement/family room is, but we have reptiles all over the house.


----------

